# Naruto Characters are now Pokemon



## Sadgoob (Sep 26, 2015)

A wild P1 Neji appears! 



> _Name: _
> P1 Neji
> 
> _Type:_
> ...



*Battledome Justification:* Can _your_ invented Pokemon beat or catch it?

*Notes:* Here's a helpful guide on Pokemon stat totals. (Not a hard rule.)

700-780 = God Tier (Jubidara, Kaguya)
600-699 = Kage+ Tier (Nagato, Minato)
500-599 = Kage Tier (Sannin, Gokage)
400-499 = Lesser Tier (Part 2 Rookies)
300-399 = Weak Tier (Part 1 Rookies)


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 26, 2015)

now I want to make some.

btw; wouldn't it be neater to give them actual pokemon moves?
I mean on your sheet it can be replaced with protect and insight


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 26, 2015)

Strategoob said:


> *Example*
> 
> Name: Neji
> 
> ...



 love this thread 

name: Minato 

type: fighting and psychic 

HP: 80
ATK: 60
DEF: 40 
SP.ATK: 100
SP.DEF: 100
SPD: 100
TOTAL: 480

1. hirashingiri[PP: 20]    allows evasion for 1 turn and attacks the enemy. always goes first. Damage of 30hp
2. hirashin no dai reflects all attacks for 1 turn 
3. rasengan damage of 60hp
4. DRS takes both the user and the opponent after 2 turns

ability: sensor evasion increases with every turn


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2015)

Minato:




Tho, I'll make his defence much stronger because of the barriers. 
and more HP (SM user and all )


----------



## Matty (Sep 26, 2015)

*Sasori*

*Type:* Poison

*HP:* 85
*ATK:* 45
*DEF:* 80
*SP. ATK:* 95
*SP. DEF:* 50

*1. Flamethrower (Fire)*- Powerful flames are shot from his palms- 20% chance of being Burned

*2. Satetsu Shigure (Poison/Ground)*- Pellets of poisoned Satetsu are shot at high speeds at the opponent- 25% chance of being poisoned

*3. Satetsu Kaihou (Poison/Ground)*- Posioned Satetsu is formed in the air and randomly sprouts large spikes in an unpredictable manner and hurled towards the battlefield- 50% chance of being poisoned

*4. 100 Puppets (Normal/Poison)*- Through the power of his core, Sasori uses his strongest technique, and the proof of his puppeteering genius- Opponent is hit 2 to 5 times in the attack


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2015)

This is insulting to Darkrai's badassery, but oh well. 

itachi


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2015)

Hashirama


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 26, 2015)

Madara

_Type_: Fire/Dark

HP: 95
ATK: 100
DEF: 90
Sp.ATK: 155
Sp.DEF: 115
SPD: 125
Total: 680

_moves_:
1. Flamethrower (Fire) [PP:15/15] 
Spits a large stream of fire, base dmg 95, 15% chance to inflict burn.
2. Sharingan (Dark) [PP:10/10]
Copies the move used by the opponenet but always hits first.
3. Perfect Sussano (Dark)[PP:5/5]
Creates an avatar of the god of destruction. base dmg 150, cannot attack the turn after it is used, 20% to raise DEF and Sp.Def.
4. Uchiha Return (Normal)[PP:5/5]
If hit by a physical attack deals double the damage afterwards.

_Ability_: Thrill of the Fight
When Hp is down to less then 33% ATK and Sp.ATK rasies.


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 26, 2015)

Hashirama

_Type_: Normal/Grass

HP: 140
ATK: 80
DEF: 105
Sp.ATK: 135
Sp.DEF: 110
SPD: 110
Total: 680

_Moves:_
1. Advant of Tree Forest (Grass)[PP:15/15]
Base dmg 80+ 50% chance to lower speed. Hits all enemies.
2. Flower tree world (Grass)[PP:10/10]
Puts enemy to sleep. 80% accuracy. Hits all enemies.
3. Recover (Normal)[PP:5/5]
Heals 50% of total Health.
4. Shin Sussenju (Grass)[PP:5/5]
Base dmg 150, cannot attack the turn after. 25% chance to make enemy flinch.

_Ability_: Defender of the Faith
When HP drops to 33% or lower, raises DEF and Sp.DEF.


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 26, 2015)

_Name: _
Itachi

_Type:_ 
Ghost/Dark

_Stats:_
HP: 70
ATK: 70
DEF: 70 
SP.ATK: 130
SP.DEF: 70
SPD: 130
TOTAL: 540

_Moves_ 
Tsukuyomi [PP: 5/5] (Dark)
Itachi puts the enemy to sleep. The enemy loses 25% health every turn its asleep. 
Amaterasu [PP 5/5] (Fire)
 Base damage 120. Always causes burn. 
Susano'o [PP 5/5] 
For 25% health, Itachi sharply raises all stats. 
Izanami [5/5] 
After using this, if the opponent uses the same move twice against Itachi, they faint.

_Ability:_
Kishimoto's Favorite (Wonder Guard)
Only super effective moves will hit.


----------



## Alex Payne (Sep 26, 2015)

Kakashi

Electric/Dark

HP: 65
ATK: 65
DEF: 60 
SP.ATK: 110
SP.DEF: 95
SPD: 130
TOTAL: 525


*Moves: *

 Raikiri [PP: 10/10] 
 The user charges the target at blinding speed. This move always goes first. 120 damage Electric Special.

 Jutsu Copy [PP 15/15] 
 Uses a random move from opponent's skillset.

 Raiton KB [PP 10/10]
 The user makes a copy of itself using some of its HP. The copy serves as the user's decoy. When destroyed deals damage(50, Electric Special). 

 Kamui [5/5]
 Targed is KOed if hit. The accuracy of Kamui depends on the level of the user and the level of the target and is worked out with the formula: Accuracy = ((level of user - level of target) + 30)%. Kamui ignores all changes to accuracy and evasion stats. User skips next turn.


*Ability:* Infiltrator: A Pok?mon with Infiltrator ignores the effects of a target's Reflect, Light Screen, Safeguard, Substitute and Mist.


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 26, 2015)

Strategoob said:


> _Name: _
> Itachi
> 
> _Type:_
> ...



hahhaha i had such a laugh reading this 

excellent stuff

do tobirama pls


----------



## Matty (Sep 26, 2015)

*Start Pt 2 Kakashi*

*Type:* Normal/Electric

*Stats*

HP: 70
ATK: 70
DEF: 50
SP. ATK: 90
SP. DEF: 70
SPD: 80

*Moves*

*Kawarimi [PP: 15/15]* Fully protects user from opponent's next attack

*Sharingan Kakashi [PP: 20/20]:* Copy opponents last move

*Raikiri [PP: 15/15]:* 25% chance of paralyzing opponent

*Kamui [PP: 5/5]* 20% chance of OHKO



*Mangekyo Sharingan:* Copies opponent's speed/type



EDIT: you suck, Alex Payne


----------



## Alex Payne (Sep 26, 2015)

You should work on your shunshin skills.


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 26, 2015)

Obito

_Type_: Fire/Dark

HP: 120
ATK: 80
DEF: 65
Sp.ATK: 125
Sp.DEF: 95
SPD: 115
Total: 600

_Moves:_

1. Kamui (Dark) [PP:5/5]
Evades any move used by the opponent. Afterwards raises chances of critical hit by 15%.
2. Flamethrower (Fire)[PP:15/15]
Base dmg 95, 15% chance to inflict burn.
3. Stakes of the Outer Path (Dark) [PP: 20/20]
Base dmg 55. Lowers speed+ 25% chance to lower one additional stat.
4. Uchiha Barrier (Fire) [PP:15/15]
Sharply raises Sp.DEF. if this pokemon is hit by a physical attack, automaticaly inflicts burn.

Abilty: Trollbito
When this pokemon faints it has a 50% chance to be lowered to 1 HP instead.


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 26, 2015)

_Name: _
Tobirama

_Type:_ 
Water/Dark

_Stats:_
HP: 130
ATK: 80
DEF: 80
SP.ATK: 110
SP.DEF: 80
SPD: 140
TOTAL: 620

_Moves_ 
Hiraishin [PP: 15/15] (Electric)
Attack always goes first. Normal attack. Base damage 90. Evasion rises. 
Edo Tensei [PP 1/1] (Dark)
Tobirama revives all fainted Pokemon on his team, and gives them "Leftovers."
Exploding Tag Chain [PP 5/5] (Normal)
Places status effect on enemy that last five turns. Base damage starts at 10 and increases 50% every turn.
Suiton Dragon [15/15] (Water)
Water attack. Base Damage 100.

_Ability:_
Hiraishin Tagger
Opposing pokemon lose 90% health if running away or being switched out.


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 26, 2015)

*Name: *
Kimimaro

*Type: *
Fighting

*Stats:*
HP: 20
ATK: 50
DEF: 101
SP.ATK: 80
SP.DEF: 101
SPD: 80
TOTAL: 432

*Moves *

_Karamatsu no Mai [PP: 10/10] _
Bones grow from Kimimaro's arm, forming into a weapon. He deals 25 damage to the enemy.

_Bone armor [PP 10/10] _
Kimimaro can't be harmed by physical attacks (canon) forever.

_Teshi Sendan [PP 20/20]_
Kimi shoots his fingertips on enemy. This attack deals 15 damage to the enemy and it cannot be evaded by anybody weaker than Kakashi (since Kimi > P1 Kabuto = P1 Kakashi, canon).

_Chi no Juin [15/15]_
Whenever Kimimaro goes beyond 50% hp, he uses his Cursed Seal and restores his hp to 100%, since he has full mastery over it as he is the strongest soldier of Orochimaru's army (canon).

*Ability:*
_Experience of holding his own against Naruto's KCM clone_
Whenever this Pokemon fights against someone faster than him, Kimimaro automatically wins.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2015)

All character X and Dark?


----------



## Matty (Sep 26, 2015)

Pein

Type: Psychic

Stats:

HP: 100
ATK: 80
DEF: 80
SP. ATK: 100
SP. DEF: 90
SPD: 90

Moves

Shinra Tensei [20/20]: Base Damage 70

Preta [10/10] Absorb opponents attack and transfer into HP

CST [5/5] Base Damage 120

Chibaku Tensei [5/5] Base damage 150 10% chance of OHKO


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> All character X and Dark?



Not anymore.


----------



## Alex Payne (Sep 26, 2015)

Tobirama already has a Pokemon version actually


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 26, 2015)

Ei

_Type_: Fighting/Electric

HP: 110
ATK: 115
DEF: 90
Sp.ATK: 45
Sp. DEF: 50
SPD: 140
Total: 550

_Moves_:
1. Liger Bomb (Fighting) [PP:10/10]
Base dmg 120, 50% chance to make opponent confused, but 75% accurecy.
2. Top Speed Punch (Electric) [PP:15/15]
Always hits first,Base dmg 60+ 15% chance to paralyze opponent.
3. V2 Charge up (Electric) [PP:5/5]
Sharply raises Evasiveness. the next attack will always hit.
4. Lariat (Fighting) [PP:10/10]
Base Dmg 100, 50% chance to make opponent flinch, but 85% accuracy.

_Ability_: Blind Rage
Raises ATK when confused.


----------



## Alex Payne (Sep 26, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> _Ability_: Blind Rage
> Raises ATK when confused.


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 26, 2015)

_Name: _
Tsunade

_Type:_ 
Fighting

_Stats:_
HP: 130
ATK: 140
DEF: 100
SP.ATK: 50
SP.DEF: 90
SPD: 70
TOTAL: 590

_Moves_ 
Genesis Rebirth [PP: 5/5] 
Tsunade regenerates 85% health every turn. 
Earth Shatter [PP 10/10] (Fighting)
45% chance of hitting. Base damage is 100. Even if it misses, base damage is 50.
Katsuya [PP 5/5] (Poison)
SP.DEF and DEF sharply rises. Katsyuya spits acid with base damage 20.
Nerve-Scramble [15/15]
Paralyzes _and_ confuses opponent.

_Ability:_
Medical Genius
In team battles, Tsunade heals teammate 30% every turn.


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 26, 2015)

Alex Payne said:


>


You do not wanna swagger this guy


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 26, 2015)

Name: 
kakuzu

Type: 
normal

Stats:
HP: 130
ATK: 100
DEF: 120
SP.ATK: 60
SP.DEF: 90
SPD: 80
TOTAL: 580

Moves 
doton domu [PP: 10/10] 
special defense, ATK, defense and attack sharply raise. damage 60hp
fire blast [PP 5/5] 
80% accuracy 80hp damage
lighting spear [PP 5/5]
SP.ATK falls. damage 100ph, accuracy 90
wind blast [5/5]
damage 75%. accuracy 100%

Ability:
substitution 

kakuzu on every turn he is outsped will swap with 1 of his masks. no damage is received on the first 4 turns


----------



## Punished Kiba (Sep 26, 2015)

Kiba Inuzuka

Type: Ground/Fighting

Stats:

HP: 65
ATK: 135
DEF: 60
sp.ATK: 75
SP.DEF: 60
SPD: 145

Total: 540

Moveset:
1. Wolf Fang over Fang (ground type) - physical {PP:9/9}
base damage: 100, Accuracy: 50%

2. Dynamic marking (normal type) - Status {PP: 10/10}
All physical attacks hit with 100% accuracy, all other statuses nullifying accuracy is removed, 20% chance confusion.

3. 3 headed Cerburus: Tail chaser (ground type) - Physical {PP:5/5}
base damage: 130, Accuracy 80%, miss one turn and 20% chance of opponent flinching

4. Shadow clone jutsu (normal type) - status {PP: 15/15}
Evasiveness doubled.

Ability: Wolf sage mode
Speed, ATK, Evasiveness increases greatly when less than 20% HP.


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 26, 2015)

_Name:_ 
Jiraiya

_Type: _
Fire/Ground

_Stats:_
HP: 110
ATK: 90
DEF: 90 
SP.ATK: 120
SP.DEF: 90
SPD: 90
TOTAL: 590

_Moves:_
Kuchiyose Summoning (???) [PP: 10/10] 
_Power —*. The user's party Pokemon appear to strike the target._
Yomi Numa (Ground) [PP 20/20]
_The user has the ground at the opponent's feet turn into mud. Opponent is unable to use attacking moves for for two turns._
Gamayu Endan (Fire) [15/15]
_Power: 120. A powerful fiery blast that may cause a burn._
Kekkai: Tengai Hōjin (Psychic) [PP 10/10] 
_Enables the user to detect incoming attacks, evasion rises._

_Ability:_
Super Pervert
_This Pokemon's HP is restored by 1/8th each turn if the opponent is female._


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 26, 2015)

IceGaze you made kakuzo OP as all hell


----------



## Baroxio (Sep 26, 2015)

Strategoob said:


> _Name: _
> Itachi
> 
> _Type:_
> ...


So Itachi can only be defeated by Faries, huh? No wonder Sasuke beat him.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Sep 26, 2015)

Quality Thread

Someone do Dragon Snake Sage


----------



## Matty (Sep 26, 2015)

Someone make Iruka


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 26, 2015)

Ōnoki

_Type_: Rock/Flying

HP: 65
ATK: 40
DEF: 90
Sp.ATK: 135
Sp.DEF: 120
SPD: 80
Total: 530

_Moves_:
1. Superheavy Rock Formation (Rock) [PP:10/10]
Sharply raises ATK and sharply lowers SPD for all allies.
2. Lightened Rock Formation (Rock) [PP:10/10]
Sharply lowers ATK and sharply raises SPD for all allies.
3. Rock Golem Barrier (Rock) [PP:10/10]
Raises DEF and Sp.DEF for all allies.
4. Particle style Annhilation (Normal) [PP:5/5]
base dmg 140 with higher critical hit ratio. has 50% failure chance if hit in this turn.

_Ability_: Backpacker
Evasiveness is raised for every ally pokemon in battle.



Made him geared towards team battles.


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 26, 2015)

Baroxio said:


> So Itachi can only be defeated by Faries, huh? No wonder Sasuke beat him.



Goddamn new generations. I didn't know that, I thought Ghost/Dark and Wonder Guard made him invincible, only able to die by his own health drain from activating Susano'o.​


Icegaze said:


> *ability: sensor evasion increases with every turn*



That ability would be so annoying, but fitting for Minato. I'd name more especially after him since it's too OP for any generic sensor. After a few turns they'd be dodging 2/3 attacks.​


matty1991 said:


> *4. 100 Puppets (Normal/Poison)*- Through the power of his core, Sasori uses his strongest technique, and the proof of his puppeteering genius- Opponent is hit 2 to 5 times in the attack



Ability: Poison Master. When poisoned by Sasori, the opposing Pokeman has a 25% chance of skipping their attack turn from the paralyzing effects of his poison.​


Deer Lord said:


> Madara
> 
> _Type_: Fire/Dark
> 
> ...



I'd make Madara and Hashirama's stat totals closer to 700. They're the pinnacle of ninja. The boss legendaries. 600 would be more around where I'd put the Sannin stat totals.​


Alex Payne said:


> Raiton KB [PP 10/10]
> The user makes a copy of itself using some of its HP. The copy serves as the user's decoy. When destroyed deals damage(50, Electric Special).



This would be _super_ annoying. Basically substitution that damages you and possibly paralyzes you when you destroy it. If it only costs Kakashi 25% of his health to use, hot damn.​


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 26, 2015)

He should still be suseptible to stuff like toxic spikes that don't actually need to hit.


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 26, 2015)

^ Good point. I'm not a Pokemon master. Yet.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2015)

> Goddamn new generations. I didn't know that, I thought Ghost/Dark and Wonder Guard made him invincible, only able to die by his own health drain from activating Susano'o.



let him have 1 health (like Shedinja) with sturdy and immune to status changes (Toxic/Burn) with whatever jutsu (Yata mirror?).


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 26, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> Ability:
> substitution
> 
> kakuzu on every turn he is outsped will swap with 1 of his masks. no damage is received on the first 4 turns



Hot damn that's an OP and awesome ability, especially because you made Kakuzu fairly slow. He'd basically be invincible for the first four turns. Kakuzu for the Uber Tier.​


Hussain said:


> Making him having 1 health (like Shedinja) with sturdy and immune to status changes (Toxic/Burn) with whatever jutsu (Yata mirror?).



... I'm going to go edit the status effect bit into the Susano'o move. I'll let Itachi remain weak to entry hazards. After all, he's not quite perfect, by his own admission.

​


FlamingRain said:


> Yomi Numa (Ground) [PP 20/20]
> _The user has the ground at the opponent's feet turn into mud. Opponent is unable to use attacking moves for for two turns._



Yomi Numa is fittingly OP.​


FlamingRain said:


> _Ability:_
> Super Pervert
> _This Pokemon's HP is restored by 1/8th each turn if the opponent is female._



Love it.​


Deer Lord said:


> Made him geared towards team battles.



Very fitting. I'd make his first ability having to do with his bad back giving him a % chance to stop him from moving, and then have his hidden ability be the good one you gave.​


----------



## Matty (Sep 26, 2015)

Gaara

Type: Ground

Stats

HP: 100
ATK: 25
DEF: 100
SP. ATK: 100
SP. DEF: 95
SPD: 50

Moves

Sand Shield [PP: 10/10] Blocks opponents next attack. Raises DEF/SP. DEF

Sand Coffin [PP: 20/20] Lowers opponents SP. DEF

Shield of Shukaku [PP: 5/5] Blocks opponents attacks for 3 turns (40% chance of working)

Sand Tsunami [PP:5/5] 75% accuracy, Base Damage 150


Ability: Mother

As long as Gaara is out his DEF/SP. DEF are increased by 5% each turn


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2015)

> ... I'm going to go edit the status effect bit into the Susano'o move. I'll let Itachi remain weak to entry hazards. After all, he's not quite perfect, by his own admission.


Give him the Safety Goggles as held items so he does not get defeated by Hail or Sand Storm.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 26, 2015)

name: Hidan

type: Fighting/Dark

HP: 130
ATK: 60
DEF: 110
SP.ATK: 70
SP.DEF: 85
SPD: 80
TOTAL: 535

1. *Blood Reaping* [PP: 5/5] (Fighting type) _Charges at opponent while twisting through the air and extends Scythe, Damage 60hp, Accuracy 75%_
2. *Acrobatic Reaping*, [PP 10/10] (Fighting type) _Skillful use of the scythe and graceful movement allows you to evade for one turn_ 
3. *Jashin Insignia*, [15/15] (Dark type) _Unlocked once *Blood Reaping* hits, 15hp self damage, 50% chance to reflect all damage taken from next attack_
4. *Reap*, [PP 20/20] (Dark type) _Unlocked once *Blood Reaping* hits and *Jashin Insignia* is used, 60hp self damage, Damage 130hp, Accuracy 100%_

_Ability_
Immortal
_Poison damage has no effect, heals 10hp each turn, if defeated 50% chance to return for one turn_


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 26, 2015)

_Name_: 
Juubito Mega Obito 

_Type_: 
Psychic/Dark

HP: 120
ATK: 85
DEF: 85
Sp.ATK: 165
Sp.DEF: 130
SPD: 115
Total: 700

_Moves_:
1. Truth Seekers (Psychic) [PP:15/15]
Base damage 90, always hits.
2. Onmyōton (Psychic) [PP:5/5]
Dispells all status changes/stat increase or decreases on all pokemons in battle.
3. Six Sided Sun Brrier (Psychic) [PP:5/5]
Prevents all pokemon from escaping or switching, evasiveness cannot be raised. (and returns to base)
4. Sword of Nonuboko (Dark) [PP: 1/1]
Base damage 200. Has a 50% chance to be a critical hit.

_Ability_: Pressure
Against this pokemon the use of every move consumes 2 PP.

cause why the hell not.

**for those of you unaware mega evolutions have +100 stats compared to regular versions that can be added to anything other than HP and SPD.


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 26, 2015)

Strategoob said:


> I'd make Madara and Hashirama's stat totals closer to 700. They're the pinnacle of ninja. The boss legendaries. 600 would be more around where I'd put the Sannin stat totals.​]


Actually 600 is where low tier legendaries sit at.
530 is where starters sit at (more fitting for kage imo)

above 600 is only for legendary pokemon.

edit: since everyone are giving such high scores to regular kage I guess I'll buff them to 670 total


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 26, 2015)

_Name: _
Orochimaru

_Type:_ 
Grass/Poison

_Stats:_
HP: 110
ATK: 90
DEF: 90
SP.ATK: 100
SP.DEF: 110
SPD: 90
TOTAL: 590

_Moves_ 
Oral Rebirth [PP: 5/5] (Grass)
Orochimaru recovers 100% health and sheds any negative effects. 
Edo Tensei [PP 1/1] (Dark)
Orochimaru revives all fainted teammates and gives them Leftovers.
Hydra Form [PP 5/5] (Grass)
SP.DEF and DEF sharply rises. Orochimaru recovers 50% HP. SPD sharply falls.
Snake Wave [15/15] (Poison)
Base Damage 80 and 50% chance of badly poisoning enemy.

_Ability:_
Blood Toxins
When physically attacking Orochimaru, there's a 80% chance of paralysis.


----------



## Matty (Sep 26, 2015)

Kisame

Type: Water/Fighting

HP: 150
ATK: 100
DEF:100
SP. ATK: 90
SP. DEF: 80
SPD: 75


Moves

Sword Strike [PP: 25/25] Strikes opponent with Samehada. Absorbs opponents HP

Water Dragon [PP: 15/15] Lowers opponents SPD

Water Prison [PP:10/10] Traps opponent for 2-5 turns. Opponent cannot attack during this time.

Daikoden [PP: 5/5] Base Damage: 140 Sharply decreases opponents SPD


Ability: Samehada

Anyone that hit Kisame with a physical attack will have HP absorbed from Samehada


----------



## Matty (Sep 26, 2015)

What is the cap on each stat?? I thought it was all out of 100 at first. is it just kind of whatever you want you want to make it?


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 26, 2015)

matty1991 said:


> Ability: Mother
> 
> As long as Gaara is out his DEF/SP. DEF are increased by 5% each turn



Love the name of the ability.​


DaVizWiz said:


> 4. *Reap*, [PP 20/20] (Dark type) _Unlocked once *Blood Reaping* hits and *Jashin Insignia* is used, 60hp self damage, Damage 130hp, Accuracy 100%_
> 
> _Ability_
> Immortal
> _Poison damage has no effect, heals 10hp each turn, if defeated 50% chance to return for one turn_



Very cool. I'd maybe consider giving Hidan some extra healing perks when damaging himself though since he seemed to love it.​


Deer Lord said:


> Actually 600 is where low tier legendaries sit at.
> 530 is where starters sit at (more fitting for kage imo)
> 
> above 600 is only for legendary pokemon.
> ...



Well you've got Mega Raqueza and Mega Mewtwo with 780, so I'd put very top dogs like Jubi Jins around that area personally. You're right though, Kages can definitely vary. 

I put Itachi at 530 just because he's more ability and lopsided stat based, kind of like Gengar. Unlike like say Tsunade, who I had closer to 600, who is more evenly stat based overall.​


matty1991 said:


> What is the cap on each stat?? I thought it was all out of 100 at first. is it just kind of whatever you want you want to make it?



to get a feel for it. Generally it's the total you want to keep an eye on for overall power.​


----------



## LostSelf (Sep 26, 2015)

In my times, i fixed any trouble with Earthquake. F*ck those status and shit.

But oh well.

Nagato

Type: Physic
HP: 110
Attack: 100
Defense: 95
Speed: 70
Special Attack: 120
Special Defense: 120
(all those because of Preta and Shinra Tensei / I think there should be a limit. Because one user can put Juudara with less stats and i can put Nagato with more. And stuff. But good thread).

Attacks:

Shinra Tensei: [PP: 15/15] [Damage: 100] / Special attack based. Accuracy: 100%
Preta Path: [PP: 15/15] Absorbs any special attack and replenishes his health
Soul Sucking: [PP: 5/5] One hit K/O. Accuracy: 10%
Chibaku Tensei: [PP: 5/5] Damage: 150] Can't be avoided by attacks like protect, dig, fly, etc. Special attack based.

Other jutsus to learn:

Bansho Ten'nin: [PP: 15/15] Increases accuracy / increases Soul Sucking accuracy to 30%]
Asura Path: [PP:15/15] Sharply raises Attack and defense/spec. defense. Raises Speed]
Levitation: [PP: 15/15] Inmunity to Ground Type attacks for 1 turn.
Hell Realm: [PP: 5/5] Revives a fallen ally.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 26, 2015)

> Very cool. I'd maybe consider giving Hidan some extra healing perks when damaging himself though since he seemed to love it.


Can't make him too strong, he was only a low-kage. 

Despite how powerful some people are making others.



> Soul Sucking: [PP: 5/5] One hit K/O. Accuracy: 10%


Unless you don't have a soul (Pain, Gedo Mazo, Sasori puppet body)

Ghost types should be invulnerable to that, considering well... they're already souls.

But only Rin & Obito are ghost types, unless we're talking Edo Tensei too  but they can be soul ripped

I wonder if bijuu could be considered ghost type


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2015)

I was going to do Minato, but then stopped. , her goes nothing. 

Name: 
Minato

Type: 
Psychic/Dark 

Stats:
HP: 100
ATK: 80
DEF: 90
SP.ATK: 60
SP.DEF: 120
SPD: 255
TOTAL: 705

Moves:

1- Thunder Guid: (5/5)

It's a priority move +3. Redirect all special attacks and status moves. 

2- Death god. 

OHKO, at the cost of 50% of the user's health. 

3- FTG (his long named jutsu) (5/5)
base power: 150. Priority move +3. 

4- SM

sharply power ups all stats. 

Special ability. 

FTG Tag: 

Assure all attacks to land, and maximums evasion (6+ stages).


----------



## Matty (Sep 26, 2015)

Danzo

Type: Dark

HP: 100
ATK: 85
DEF: 70
SP. ATK: 90
SP. DEF: 90
SPD: 110


Moves

Wind Blast [PP: 20/20] Large gust of wind cuts opponents. Base Damage: 75

Karin Kick [PP: 15/15] Strong kick. Base Damage: 90

Izanagi [PP: 5/5] When used, the user will be invulnerable from attacks for 2 turns 90% chance of working

Kotoamatsukami [PP: 5/5] 20% chance of working. It is OHKO


Ability: Dark Heart

Danzo is not affected by status effects (Paralysis, Poison, Burn)


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 26, 2015)

_Name: _
Iruka

_Type:_ 
Normal

_Stats:_
HP: 65
ATK: 65
DEF: 65
SP.ATK: 65
SP.DEF: 65
SPD: 65
TOTAL: 390

_Moves_ 
Giant Shuriken [PP: 25/25] (Normal)
Base damage 35. 
Trap Seal [PP 5/5] 
Prevents Iruka and the opposing Pokemon from being switched out.
Bunshin [PP 25/25] 
Increases evasion.
Shunshin [15/15]
SPD raises.

_Ability:_
Mediocrity
Iruka's medicocrity infects the opposing Pokemon, changing its type to Normal.


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 26, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I was going to do Minato, but then stopped. , her goes nothing.
> 
> Name:
> Minato
> ...



GOAT Pokemon. He should be flying/electric though. ​


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 26, 2015)

*Edited Obito/Mega Obito too

Anyhow, Lets do this:

_Name_:
Juudara Mega Madara

_Type_:
Psychic/Dark

HP: 95
ATK: 130
DEF: 95
Sp.ATK: 185
Sp.DEF: 150
SPD: 125
Total: 780

_Moves_:
1. Truth Seekers (Psychic) [PP:15/15]
Base dmg 90, always hits.
2. Onmyōton (Psychic) [PP:5/5]
Dispells all status changes/stat increase or decreases on all pokemons in battle.
3. Limbo (Dark) [PP:10/10]
Base dmg 120, 50% chance to confuse enemy. accurecy 100%.
4. Mugen Tsukuyomi (Psychic) [PP:1/1]
Puts all enemies to sleep. 100% chances of success.

_Ability_: Pressure
Against this pokemon the use of every move consumes 2 PP.


straight into ultra uber tier.


----------



## Matty (Sep 26, 2015)

LMAO Iruka was done! I might have to do Ebisu now........ but I can't


*Deidara*

Type: Rock

HP: 90
ATK: 70
DEF: 50
SP. ATK: 150
SP. DEF: 90
SPD: 100


Moves

C1 [30/30] Small explosions hurt the opponent. Decreases opponents accuracy. Base Damage: 50

C3 [10/10] Large Explosive. Base Damage: 100

C4 [5/5] 10% chance of working, OHKO

C0 [5/5] Deidara blows himself up reducing his HP to 0, takes out the opponent as well.


Ability: Will of Stone

If Deidara is attacked his HP will always stop at 1 before fainting.



*EdIt: Sorry for lack of creative attack names XD*


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 26, 2015)

_Name: _
Mega Kabuto (Sage)

_Type:_ 
Dragon/Earth

_Stats:_
HP: 100
ATK: 100
DEF: 100
SP.ATK: 140
SP.DEF: 100
SPD: 110
TOTAL: 650

_Moves_ 
White Rage [PP: 5/5] 
All Pokemon are confused. 
Sound Genjutsu [PP 5/5] 
All Pokemon are paralyzed.
Chakra Scalpel Ambush [PP 30/30] (Dragon)
Base damage 90. Always hits.
Cave Control [15/15] (Earth)
Base damage 100. Affects all Pokemon.

_Ability:_
Snake Hydration
All damage to Kabuto is halved. Kabuto recovers 30% health per turn.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 26, 2015)

Kushina

Moves:
1- Thunder Wave.  
2- Air Slash
3- Confuse Ray 
4- Water Pulse

Special ability:

 Serene Grace
Serene Grace doubles the chance of moves' secondary effects occurring - specifically stat changes, status ailments, or flinching.

Held Item

King's Rock

try to get out of Paralyses, confusion, and powered up flinches, B.


----------



## LostSelf (Sep 26, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> Unless you don't have a soul (Pain, Gedo Mazo, Sasori puppet body)
> 
> Ghost types should be invulnerable to that, considering well... they're already souls.
> 
> ...



Yeah. It should be a Normal type attack. So Ghost type are inmune. Edo Tensei should have a type on their own. Like Zombie type. Lol.

Gai:

Type: Fighting
HP: 120
Attack: 90
Defense: 90
Speed: 100
Special Attack: 40
Special Defense: 70

Attacks:
Leaf Strong Whirlwind: [PP: 20/20 / Damage: 60 / Accuracy: 100%] Physical attack
Reverse Lotus: [PP: 5/5 / Damage: 100 / Accuracy: 100%] Physical attack
Little Toe Attack: PP: 15/15 - Damage: 80 - Accuracy: 100%] Physical attack
Celestial gates: [PP: 5/5 - Changes moveset - Sharply boost physical stats x 3. Deals 20% of HP per turn]
*Moves acquired (Like Castform and the weather)

Morning Peacok: PP: 10/10 - Damage: 90 - Accuracy: 100%] Physical attack, hits all enemy Pokemon. (effective for swarm Pokemons or Triple battles)
Hirudora: [PP: 10/10 - Damage: 100 - Accuracy: 100%] Physical attack. Hits all enemy pokemon and ally pokemon.
Evening Elephant: PP: 5/5 - damage: 120 - Accuracy: 100%] Physical attack. 
Night Gai: [PP: 5/5 - Damage: 150 - Accuracy: 100%] Physical attack. User faints after.

Hard to make it. I guess i should've made another attack to boost his stats more. Not very convinced.

However, the 8th gate can be considered Mega Gai. But i'm too lazy to do it. Another neutral poster (on Gai) can do it? .


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 26, 2015)

Where's bonly to do Katsuyu the forbidden one?


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 26, 2015)

> Ability:
> Snake Hydration
> All damage to Kabuto is halved. Kabuto recovers 50% health per turn.



50% is way too much


----------



## LostSelf (Sep 26, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> Where's bonly to do Katsuyu the forbidden one?



I guess Katsuyu's easier. Just have to type Arceus stats plus all other legendary's stats.

For her attacks. I will suggest: Flying Thunder acid lvl 3.



> White Rage [PP: 5/5]
> All Pokemon are confused.



Shouldn't that patalyze?


----------



## Matty (Sep 26, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> 50% is way too much



I think he might be talking about 50% of damage done to him. If not, I probably agree 50% would be an insane amount to get back every turn


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 26, 2015)

_Name: _
Mega Gai (Red)

_Type:_ 
Fighting/Fire

_Stats:_
HP: 80
ATK: 200
DEF: 80
SP.ATK: 80
SP.DEF: 80
SPD: 200
TOTAL: 720

_Moves_ 
Power of Youth [25/25] (Fighting)
Base damage 50.
Morning Peacock [PP: 5/5] (Fire)
Base damage 100. Gai must be below 85% health to use. 
Afternoon Tiger [PP 5/5] (Fire)
Base damage 150. Gai must be below 50% health to use.
Evening Elephant [PP 1/1] (Fighting)
Base damage 300. Gai must be below 25% health to use. Gai faints after use.

_Ability:_
Eight Gates
Gai's SPD and ATK stats sharply increase per turn. Gai loses 15% health per turn.


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 26, 2015)

LostSelf said:


> However, the 8th gate can be considered Mega Gai. But i'm too lazy to do it. Another neutral poster (on Gai) can do it? .



Mega Gai

Type:
Fighting/Fire

HP: 120
Attack: 180
Defense: 110
Speed: 180
Special Attack: 40
Special Defense: 90

Moves:
1. Dance of the Red Beast (Fighting) [PP:5/5]
Sharply Raises ATK and SPD. 
2. Evening Elephant (Fighting) [PP:5/5]
Attacks for 3-5 turns, dmg begins at 80 and increases by 50% every time.
3. Burning Springtime of Youth (Fire) [PP:10/10]
Delivers a flaming punch. Base dmg 100, always inflicts a burn. 100% accurecy.
4. Night Gai (Fighting) [PP:1/1]
Base dmg 250. User faints afterwards.

Ability: Gate of Death
The pokemon loses 15% of max HP at the end of each turn.

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Matty (Sep 26, 2015)

shunshin


----------



## Ersa (Sep 26, 2015)

> *Name*:
> Gaara
> 
> *Type*:
> ...


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 26, 2015)

I knew that was coming.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 26, 2015)

Desert Gaara still mid diffs Sick Itachi, Ersatz


----------



## Bonly (Sep 26, 2015)

Ha ha ha ha boy do I know the perfect character for this thread




Type:
Normal

Stats:
HP: 130
ATK: 130
DEF: 130
SP.ATK: 130
SP.DEF: 130
SPD: 130
TOTAL: 780

Moves
*Zesshi Nensan* [PP: 10/10]
User melts all Pokemon around her, has an accuracy of 100 percent, OHKO.

*Mōryōjika* [PP 20/20]
User is able to heal all allies and herself while harshly raising the defense of herself and allies at the same time and protect herself and allies from attacks for three turns 

*Body slam* [PP 20/20]
User slams her beautifully big body on her opponent crushing them in one go gracefully, has an accuracy of 100 percent, OHKO. 


*Daibunretsu*[PP 20/20]

User creates clones which sharply raises evasiveness while protecting herself from all form of attacks for four turns

Ability:

Thy soloing

This ability allows the user to always land her attacks while at the same time ignoring all hazards and being able to ignore the ability and stat changes that other pokemon go through while always allowing her to go first.


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 27, 2015)

_Name:_
Chiyo

_Type:_
Normal

_Stats:_
HP: 50
ATK: 70
DEF: 70
SP.ATK: 70
SP.DEF: 70
SPD: 70
TOTAL: 400

_Moves:_
Kunai Flurry (Normal) [PP: 15/15]
_Power: 15. An attack with kunai that may poison._
Chakra Shield (Normal) [PP: 10/10]
_Allows user to remain protected from enemy attacks._
Reanimation Jutsu (Normal) [PP: 1/1]
_The user faints, then immediately switches in a new Pokemon with fully restored HP and fully cured of status conditions._
Lion Headed Kannon (Normal) [PP: 5/5]
_Cuts the PP of a foe's previous move to 0._

_Ability:_
Years of Experience
_This Pokemon picks up on offensive patterns, raising evasiveness each turn it is attacked._


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 27, 2015)

Strategoob said:


> Hot damn that's an OP and awesome ability, especially because you made Kakuzu fairly slow. He'd basically be invincible for the first four turns. Kakuzu for the Uber Tier.​
> 
> 
> ... I'm going to go edit the status effect bit into the Susano'o move. I'll let Itachi remain weak to entry hazards. After all, he's not quite perfect, by his own admission.
> ...



Lol well kakuzu is op and rightfully fitting . Does anyone care to stack their Pokemon against mine ??


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 27, 2015)

Danzo 

Izanagi : user substitutes for the first 3 rounds at the cost of an increasing portion of his stats. No attacks can affect the user for 3 consecutive rounds 

Movement seal : damage 15, prevents attacks for the next 2 turns 

Baku blast : a 2 turn move , first turn does 15hp damage the next turn 135

Wind cutter : 75 damage , sharply decreases the enemy special defence

ability : 3 turn immortal

Can any of your Pokemon beat my Danzo or kakuzu ???

I believe only this guy can 

Hashirama . Stats :700

Budda statue : 250 damage , 2 turn attack . Special attack sharply falls after 

Wood human  : absorbs all special attacks for 2 turns , deals 100 damage 

Flower tree world : 90 damage , puts opponent to sleep for 2 turns . Removes all status Increase and ability effects 

Recover : heals every turn the damage received at a cost of his special defence


----------



## Matty (Sep 27, 2015)

How awesome would it be if we made a Pokemon type tournament between NBD members. Make a set list of the Characters in pokemon form and all of their stats agreed upon by majority of the users. Each user picks 3 for the tournament  (doesn't matter if they pick one, two, or even three same characters as another NBD use in the tournament) and then do a match with that. Limit it to certain tiers so you won't get Hashirama vs Kiba and then you got yourself some badassery.

@Ice I would be willing to put my Danzo up against your Kakuzu


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 27, 2015)

Kk lets do it 
. 
Write the battle I'll counter

Your Danzo is way too weak it would loose against kakuzu who would have 100% of his health for 4 turns


----------



## Matty (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok, but most likely I can't tonight. Sorry man! It is 4 am where I live and I am starting to fall asleep. If you are still down I will definitely do it tomorrow


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok 
I'll expect it 
. Maybe upgrade it , ur Danzo is looking like a magicarp


----------



## Matty (Sep 27, 2015)

Shit yea I forgot about that. I'll think of something tomorrow.


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 27, 2015)

FlamingRain said:


> _Name:_
> Chiyo
> 
> _Type:_
> ...


I'd think chiyo to be either Posion or Psychic type


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 27, 2015)

Probably poison. Odd how that didn't click when I was writing the kunai move.

But most of the moves I gave her wouldn't poison.


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 27, 2015)

Though of these too.

_Name_:
Yamato

_Type_:
Grass/Ground

HP: 90
ATK: 45
DEF: 85
Sp.ATK: 95
Sp.DEF: 90
SPD: 75
Total: 480

_Moves:_
1. Advant of Trees (Grass) [PP:25/25]
Base dmg 60+25% chance to lower SPD. Hits all enemies.
2. Moku Bunshin (Grass) [PP:25/25]
Raises Evasiveness.
3. Hokage Style Suppression Method (Grass) [PP:10/10]
Drains 15% of opponent HP each turn and converts it to this pokemon.
4. Earth Split (Ground) [PP:20/20]
Base dmg 60. hits all enemies.

_Ability_: Wood turning I???
Copies the opponent pokemon's ability.

-----------------------------------------
_Name_:
Mega Yamato

_Type_:
Grass/Ground

HP: 90
ATK: 70
DEF: 95
Sp.ATK: 135
Sp.DEF: 115
SPD: 75
Total: 580

_Moves_:
1. Advant of Tree Forest (Grass)[PP:15/15]
Base dmg 80+ 50% chance to lower speed. Hits all enemies.
2. Dig (Ground) [PP:15/15]
Burrowes underground and strikes next turn. Increases chances of critical hit in the next move.
3. Susenju (Grass) [PP:10/10]
Base dmg 100. 25% chance to inflict either Burn, paralysis or freeze.
4. Leech Seed (Grass) [PP:10/10]
Seed all enemy pokemon with zetsu spores. Affected pokemon lose 15% HP that are transferred to this pokemon. Switching does not remove this effect.

_Ability_: Poop Seeker
When an opponent consumes a barrey, this pokemon gains the same effect.


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 27, 2015)

Hahhaha laughed at mega Yamato ability


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 27, 2015)

_Name: _
Mega Jiraiya (Sage)

_Type:_ 
Fighting/Fire

_Stats:_
HP: 130
ATK: 130
DEF: 100
SP.ATK: 120
SP.DEF: 100
SPD: 120
TOTAL: 700

_Moves_ 
Frog Song [5/5]
Takes 3 turns to complete. All opponents on field are OHKO'd.
Frog Call [PP: 5/5] (Fighting)
Base Damage 70. Causes all opponents to flinch. Can't be used twice in a row. 
Deep Frier [PP 15/15] (Fire)
Fire attack. Base damage 100. Affects all opponents on field.
Hair Needles [PP 25/25] (Normal)
Base damage 70. This attack goes first and cannot miss.

_Ability:_
Shoulder Partners
Jiraiya has a 30% chance of attacking twice in one turn.


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 27, 2015)

_Name: _
Mega Itachi (Fanboy Itachi)

_Type:_ 
Ghost

_Stats:_
HP: 70
ATK: 70
DEF: 100
SP.ATK: 160
SP.DEF: 100
SPD: 140
TOTAL: 640

_Moves_ 
Yata Mirror [10/10] 
+1 priority. The opponent's next move will hurt itself. Itachi's DEF and SP.DEF sharply rise.
Totsuka Blade [PP: 15/15] (Ghost)
Base damage 120. Puts target to sleep.
Magatama Beads [PP 15/15] (Ghost)
Base damage 40. Hits target 2-5 times in one turn. 
Finger Genjutsu [PP 20/20] (Dark)
Puts target to sleep.

_Ability:_
Soul Reader
Itachi has 70% chance of predicting and evading attacks.


----------



## Baroxio (Sep 27, 2015)

Strategoob said:


> _Name: _
> Mega Itachi (Fanboy Itachi)
> 
> _Type:_
> ...


Mega Evolution is a 100 Base Point increase. The previous Itachi had 580 Base Point Total, so you're 10 off.

Also, you can never increase health in a Mega Evolution.


----------



## FlamingRain (Sep 27, 2015)

Itachi is like Alakazam.


----------



## Baroxio (Sep 27, 2015)

FlamingRain said:


> Itachi is like Alakazam.


He should be more like Mewtwo. 

Who am I kidding, Kishimoto's Favorite should be freaking Rayquaza, GameFreak's favorite. 

God damn I'm still salty about how blatantly overpowered Mega Rayquaza is compared to *literally everything else*. Mega Mewtwo definitely got shafted in comparison.


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 27, 2015)

This is pointless and stupid. I'm in. 



Itachi

Lv.: 100

Type: Psychic/Fire

Nature: Quiet

Ability: Solo - In double, triple, or horde battles, attack moves affect all enemy Pokemon.

If it has to be a real ability, then substitute Darkrai's Bad Dreams (damages enemy Pokemon every turn when asleep).

HP: 250
ATK: 310
DEF: 210
SP ATK: 450
SP DEF: 310
SPEED: 340

Moves:


*Spoiler*: _Made-Up Move Set_ 




Tsukuyomi
Type: Psychic
PP: 5/5
Acc: 85
Dmg: 25
Effect %: 100
Contact: No
-Puts enemy to sleep for 2-5 turns. Damages enemy each turn while asleep. After waking, the user loses 10% of the HP lost by the enemy.

Amaterasu
Type: Fire
PP: 5/5
Acc: 100
Dmg: --
Effect %: 100
Contact: No
-Inflicts a horrible burn on the enemy. Damage increases each turn.

Susano'o
Type: Psychic
PP: 5/5
Acc: --
Dmg: --
Effect %: --
Contact: No
-Maximizes ATK, DEF, and SP DEF. The user faints after three turns unless switched out.

Speedblitz
Type: Normal
PP: 25/25
Acc: 100
Dmg: 40
Effect %: --
Contact: Yes
-The user attacks first.





*Spoiler*: _Alternate move set using real Pokemon moves_ 



Dark Void
Will-O-Wisp
Protect
Extremespeed


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 27, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> _Ability_: Poop Seeker
> When an opponent consumes a barrey, this pokemon gains the same effect.





Icegaze said:


> Hahhaha laughed at mega Yamato ability



The only ability Mega Yamato should have is "SUCK MY COCK HOT WOMEN."

And the effect description would be "ADMIN TURNING I???"

#OGNarutoFan #sexinthekonoha #relationshipgoals


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 27, 2015)

Just realized that pitting my yamato against strategoobs itachi is a stalemate


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 27, 2015)

Deidara

Lv.: 100

Type: Ground/Flying

Nature: Rash

Ability: Keen Eye

HP: 310
ATK: 250
DEF: 250
SP ATK: 380
SP DEF: 300
SPEED: 300


*Spoiler*: _Moves_ 




C1
Type: Flying
PP: 20/20
Acc: 100
Dmg: 20
Effect %: --
Contact: No
-Attacks 2-5 turns with explosives.

C3
Type: Flying
PP: 10/10
Acc: 100
Dmg: 120
Effect %: --
Contact: No
-Flies up out of reach on the first turn. Attacks on the second turn.

C4 Karura
Type: Ground
PP: 5/5
Acc: 35
Effect %: --
Contact: No
-Enemy faints if hit.

Explosion
This is an actual Pokemon move. Self-explanatory.


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 28, 2015)

Baroxio said:


> He should be more like Mewtwo.
> 
> Who am I kidding, Kishimoto's Favorite should be freaking Rayquaza, GameFreak's favorite.
> 
> God damn I'm still salty about how blatantly overpowered Mega Rayquaza is compared to *literally everything else*. Mega Mewtwo definitely got shafted in comparison.


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 28, 2015)

I am thinkign of doing naruto/pokemon battles based on this thread 

Name 

*yamata no orochi (80 damage)*

a turn turn defensive, supplmentary and offensive ability. All damage except OHKO have their damage reduced to 15hp for 3 turns 

*Edo tensei*

calls on the undead, they remain battle ready for 3 turns even if orochimaru is defeated. All offensive abilties for 3 turns will do no damage to the edo tensei. They must be sealed. They will however disappear on the 4th turn

*sea of snakes damage(60)*

a defensive, supplementary and offensive ability, all techniques below 70 damage are halved for 1 turn

*oral rebirth*

recovers 100% of his health at the cost of 1/3 of all round stats decrease 

*ability: white snake, resilience. attacks under 50 damage are auto recovered *

Matty can your sasori take on this beast?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 28, 2015)

> Name:
> Mega Itachi (Fanboy Itachi)
> 
> Type:
> ...


Lol, more like 60hp


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 28, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> Lol, more like 60hp



Healthy Itachi from a fan's (my) perspective = practically Hashirama.

But you're right, 120 was too much, even for _him_.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 28, 2015)

Strategoob said:


> Healthy Itachi from a fan's (my) perspective = practically Hashirama.


Healthy Itachi still doesn't warrant near-max HP. He has no durability or special longevity.


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 28, 2015)

What do you mean max HP? Blissey has like 255.

But I nerfed him to 80, in any case.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 28, 2015)

As it pertains to what we've scored these other characters, the highest I've seen here was a 150 for Kisame, which makes sense because he's extremely durable and has incredible longevity (being able to still have enough strength to break out of Mokuton, use a couple jutsu- after Afternoon Tiger, Gated strike & mind rape).


----------



## Trojan (Sep 28, 2015)

Hashirama is one lucky B.


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 28, 2015)

Hussein, your sig is calling out Itachi versus Minato. Imma' let you finish, but I just want to point out that Itachi was 9 when he took the Chunin Exam written test. Minato hadn't graduated the ninja academy until he was 10, and was probably a year or two older by the time he took the Chunin Exam.​


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 28, 2015)

How do these pokenaru gain experience points lol


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 28, 2015)

By killing other Pokeninja. Or eating candy. (Soldier pills.)

And later today I'll link all the Narumon in the OP.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 28, 2015)

Strategoob said:


> Hussein, your sig is calling out Itachi versus Minato. Imma' let you finish, but I just want to point out that Itachi was 9 when he took the Chunin Exam written test. Minato hadn't graduated the ninja academy until he was 10, and was probably a year or two older by the time he took the Chunin Exam.​



Not sure how does that change that Minato is the first and itachi is the second. And to be honest, I don't put a lot of value in those ridiculous ages, since they sound too silly to believe. Just like Kakashi graduating at 5 and being a Chunin at 6, when we have seen druaduating at the same time with Obito, Rin and the others who supposedly graduated at 9. 

Meanwhile, the graduating at 11-13 seems the actual (and more realistic) age of graduation. 


But anyways, those novels are fillers, so don't put too much thoughts into it.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 28, 2015)

The lack of Sauce disappoints me.

_Name_: *Sasuke *

_Type_: *Fire/Electric*

_Ability_: _*Choku Tomoe*_ (Boosts evasion and accuracy stat.)

*Stats*
Hp: 95
Atk: 120
Def: 90
Sp Atk: 135
Sp Def: 115
Spd: 125

BST=680

_Moves_

*Chidori*: Type=Electric/Physical Power--- Accuracy=100 PP=20
The user lunges at the target at full speed with a lightning clad hand. The faster the user is than the target, the greater the damage. 50% chance paralyze. High critical hit rate.

*Amaterasu*: Type=Fire/Special Power=100 Accuracy=100 PP=5
Attacks all opposing Pokemon with black flames. 100% chance to burn.

*Genjutsu*: Type=Dark/Status Power-- Accuracy:75 PP=10.
The user traps target Pokemon in an illusion. 100% chance to inflict either Confuse, Sleep, or Paralyze status effect.

*Susano'o*: Type=Dark/Status Power-- Accuracy-- PP=5
User conjures a spectral entity to defend it. Sharply raises Def and Sp Def stat, and changes Pokemon's ability to levitate.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Sep 28, 2015)

Are Megas allowed ?

I'm thinking of doing a Mega Kiba one.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 28, 2015)

Sasuke gets the same total stats as Lugia? That sounds cheap.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 28, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Sasuke gets the same total stats as Lugia? That sounds cheap.



It's just for fun Hussain.

But yeah I'm gonna lower it to 600.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 28, 2015)

Lol, I was just kidding.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 28, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Lol, I was just kidding.



Then I'm putting it back. Base 680 is for legendaries and Sauce is a legendary.

Edit.: Also, made one for Nardo.

_Name_: *Naruto *

_Type_: *Flying/Fairy*

_Ability_: _*Sage Sense*_ (Increases evasion stat.)

*Stats*
Hp: 130
Atk: 120
Def: 105
Sp Atk: 100
Sp Def: 95
Spd: 130

BST=680

_Moves_

*Rasenshuriken*: Type=Flying/Special Physical Power:125 Accuracy=85 PP=10

The user throws a disk of concentrated wind blades. High critical hit rate and may cause flinching. 

*Bijuudama*: Type=Dark/Special Power=150 Accuracy=95 PP=5
Attacks all opposing Pokemon with a sphere of darkness that then explodes. The lower the user's HP, the less powerful the attack becomes.

*Sage Mode*: Type=Fairy/Status Power-- Accuracy:-- PP=5.
The user focuses, gathering Nature energy, then sharply raises all stats. If hit while charging, user will flinch. (Think focus punch.)

*Shadow Clones*: Type=Dark/Status Power-- Accuracy-- PP=5
User conjures clones that both conceal their true self and allows them to attack multiple times.

Drastically lowers attack and special attack, but sharply increases evasion, and all attack moves hit 2-5 times. Changes last only 3 turns.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 28, 2015)

Narudo a fairy type? For some reason that made me laugh. 

Tho it sounds cheap that his stats aren't higher than Sasuke's. 
I think you should undone your last edit and make Sasuke 600 again.


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 28, 2015)

If these are war arc sauce and nardo then I think 640 is appropriate.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 28, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Narudo a fairy type? For some reason that made me laugh.
> 
> Tho it sounds cheap that his stats aren't higher than Sasuke's.
> I think you should undone your last edit and make Sasuke 600 again.



Pokemon doesn't have a light type, so I chose what I though was closest.

Nope. I'm keeping the 680. You should be glad I put Naruto on Sauce's level at all


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 28, 2015)

IMO nardo should just be normal type.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 28, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> IMO nardo should just be normal type.



Normal is too... normal. Wanted to go with a type that most closely reflects abilities, though admittedly no such type exists for Naruto so normal might be best.

Also, personally went with BST 680 because that what the main legendaries have.


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 28, 2015)

I feel like 680 is hashi and madara lv.
Nardo and sauce pre-bullshit hagorromo powerup are definetly above 600, but not quite there.


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 28, 2015)

I think Fairy fits Naruto pretty well. I know that sounds like a shot at him, but fairies are all goodhearted and shit. They're anti-dark.​


----------



## Trojan (Sep 28, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> I feel like 680 is hashi and madara lv.
> Nardo and sauce pre-bullshit hagorromo powerup are definetly above 600, but not quite there.



Nah, pokemon with 680 stats will fodderstomp the living shit out of those. You're talking about things
that rule space, time, other shit.

Hashi and Madara are more fitting with the lower tier legendaries. Like 580 or something.  
(Of course EMS Madara, not JJ SM Madara with 3 Rinnegan, Tree, Hashirama's cells, and Izuna's eyes)

Narudo should get Arceus's power and abilities. 



Strategoob said:


> I think Fairy fits Naruto pretty well. I know that sounds like a shot at him, but fairies are all goodhearted and shit. They're anti-dark.​



true, but at the same time it sounds girly as well. That's what made me laugh. 

but hey, Xerneas is awesome.


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 28, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Nah, pokemon with 680 stats will fodderstomp the living shit out of those. You're talking about things
> that rule space, time, other shit.


You can't make a direct comparison like that, you have to scale in to narutoverse.

If we assume the above-average evolved pokemon are comparable to Jonin
and that starter level evolved pokemon are comparable to kages

then guys like hashi and madz are definetly Ho-Oh/Lugia level in stats since they are in a different realm of power altogether.

God-Tiers are stuff like legendary Mega evolutions with over 700 stats.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 28, 2015)

Even if we scale it, that won't fit. Maybe for Madara that would be ok with all the power ups he got, but definitely not Hashirama, he is way below the top. 

580 or 600 would fit. Since even in Naruto-world, Hashirama is just a small bug compared to end-game Shinobi
like Kaguya and her family, Naruto and Sasuke, Obito, 8th Gate Guy...etc etc 

It does not make sense that he gets 680, with those who are several tiers above him gets the same 
or slightly above. 



> God-Tiers are stuff like legendary Mega evolutions with over 700 stats.



The highest base stats is for Arceus who got 720. 
If we scale them, then that would be Kaguya's state, or Hagoromo's. It's silly to think Hashirama would be only 40 points below that.


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 28, 2015)

It depends on where you'd put god tiers.

Six paths sasuke and naruto are pretty much mega kyogre and mega groudon to Juudara/Kaguya's mega rayquaza.

But I'm not against scaling everything down a notch.


----------



## Matty (Sep 28, 2015)

Any bug types? Obv Shino and Kidomaru, but I can't think of anyone else outside of aburame clan


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 28, 2015)

_Name: _
Mega Kidomaru (CS2)

_Type:_ 
Bug

_Stats:_
HP: 100
ATK: 90
DEF: 80
SP.ATK: 90
SP.DEF: 80
SPD: 100
TOTAL: 540

_Moves_ 
Web Blast [PP: 15/15] (Bug)
The web causes paralysis and lowers enemy's speed. 
Sniper Shot [PP 10/10] (Dark)
Base damage 90. Can't miss. 
Golden Armor [PP 5/5] 
DEF and SP.DEF rise. Protects user for one turn. (Can't be used twice in a row.) 
Spider Summons [10/10] (Poison)
Base damage 50 and 40% chance of poisoning enemy.

_Ability:_
Analyzer
After two turns against a Pokemon, Kidomaru's attack become super-effective.


----------



## Baroxio (Sep 29, 2015)

Golden Armor should include a 1-turn protect effect, would be better for his ability, IMHO.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 29, 2015)

I really feel as if this thread doesn't belong here, but this is actually heaps of fun to read so I'll keep it.


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 29, 2015)

lol am glad your keeping it, its hilarious 

how about you get into it and create your narupoke or pokenaru?


----------



## Matty (Mar 5, 2016)

Deidara

Type: Ground/Flying

Stats:
HP: 70
ATK: 50
DEF: 40
SPD: 120
SP ATK: 180
SP DEF: 120

Moveset: 

1)C1 Blast 20/20- Deidara releases tiny bombs that explode near the opponenrt. May cause flinching
2)Clone Feint 20/20- Negates attack for 1 turn (Similar to detect)
3)C3 5/5- Large explosion, can't miss unless opponent is underground
4)C4 5/5- 20% chance, OHKO, Works on annyone with lungs

Ability: Special Eye- Negates genjutsu from Uchihas


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 5, 2016)

Deidara should be a ground and flying since he specializes on a Kekkai Genkai that utilizes Doton.

 Edit: Thank you for taking my suggestion.


----------



## Matty (Mar 5, 2016)

Good point. Edited


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 5, 2016)

Raikage

Type: Electric/Fighting

Stats:
HP: 100
ATK: 100
DEF: 100
SPD: 180
SP ATK: 40
SP DEF: 50
BST: 570

 Moveset:

 1) Liger Bomb 5/5 - Raikage swiftly grabs his opponent and slams him straight into the ground. 
 Base Power: 135, Accuracy: 70%, Type: Fighting
 2) Flash Step 10/10 - Raikage utilizes his max speed by applying extra Raiton chakra within his feet to increase his speed. Speed increases by 2 stages.
 3) Lariat 10/10 - Raikage rushes at his opponent and delivers a powerful blow to the user's entire chest. Because of Raikage's proficiency with Raiton, it has a 15% chance of paralysis.
 Base Power: 75, Accuracy: 90%, Type: Electric
 4) Raiton Armor 10/10 - Raikage amps up his Raiton Shroud and increases his Physical Defense further by 2 stages.

 Ability - ??? (Not sure of the name), but basically has the ability to induce paralysis to electric types. 

 Decided to do one because this was fun. I'm also thinking of including an extra move that takes advantage of paralyzing his opponent through making his attack more powerful based on the difference of his own speed and his opponent's speed. He's bulky, but Sp. Attacks hit him hard.


----------



## Matty (Mar 5, 2016)

Such an under appreciated thread... lmao.

Kiba

Type: Fighting/Ground

Stats:

ATK: 150
DEF: 100
SP ATK: 70
SP DEF: 90
SPD: 120

Moveset:
1) Fang over Fang -15/15- Kiba and his pup launch themselves at opponent with ferocious speed
2) Canine Scent- 10/10 Locks onto target, Increases accuracy for critical hit
3) Bite (stolen straight from Poke  ) 20/20- Kiba bites his opponent, may cause flinching
4) Agility 20/20- Increases speed and evasiveness

Ability: Dog Nose- Increases accuracy by getting the opponents scent


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 5, 2016)

Pretty good stats for Kiba lol...

Most Fun Thread in this section of the board in forever.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 5, 2016)

Yeah, this should be stickied IMO.

 And geez, Kiba's Attack is very high along with his speed. You'd expect him to be very fragile.


----------



## Matty (Mar 5, 2016)

well i figured his ATK is pretty damn solid by the war arc. His other stats blow kinda but his speed isn't too bad. Maybe i'm just embellishing lmao. STICKY THIS MODS!!!!


----------



## Saru (Mar 5, 2016)

*Konan*

*Type:* Fairy

*Stats:*

HP: 110
Attack: 100
Defense: 100
Special Attack: 80
Special Defense: 110
Speed: 89
BST: 589
*Moves:*

Wish
Protect
Paper Spear: The user attacks with a spear made of paper. Critical hits land more easily. (Type: Fairy, Power: 80, Acc: 100, Damage: Physical).
Paper Ocean: After creating an ocean of paper, the user attacks its target by submerging them in a sea of explosions, although it lowers its own Defense and Sp. Def in the process. (Type: Fairy, Power: 120, Acc: 100, Damage: Physical).
*Ability:* 

Paper Hope: If an ally fainted in the previous turn, this Pok?mon's next move becomes more powerful.*

*The base Power of the next move is doubled for one turn.​


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 6, 2016)

*Yagura*
*Type: Water*
*Stats:*

HP: 100
ATK: 80
DEF: 70
SP ATK: 110
SP DEF: 120
SPD: 100
BST: 580
*Moves:*

*Coral Palm:* User strikes the opponent with a powerful blow, causing a large formation of coral to quickly grow from the initial point of contact. Lowers Speed. (Type: Rock; Power: 85; Acc: 85%; Damage: Physical; PP: 15/15)
*Water Mirror:* User creates a large, flat, circular pool of water in front of their opponent, which perfects reflecting the opponent's attacks. Negates damage and opponent is attacked by their own move. (Type: Water; Power: Varies; Acc: 100%; Damage: Varies; PP: 5/5)
*Hydro Cannon:* The target is hit by a watery blast. The user can't move on the next turn. (Type: Water; Power: 150; Acc: 90%; Damage: Special; PP: 5/5)
*Bijuudama:* Users must gather and balance chakra made from an 8:2 ratio of positive black chakra and negative white chakra in their mouths, shape it into a sphere and then fire it at their target. Can only be used when Perfect Jinchuuriki ability is active. (Type: ???; Power: 150; Acc: 95%; Damage: Special; PP: 5/5)
*Ability: Perfect Jinchuuriki*

If Yagura's HP falls below 50%, he can convert the tailed beast's chakra into a humanoid form, granting him an edge in battle without completely releasing the beast itself. Boosts all stats.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 6, 2016)

UchihaX28 said:


> Raikage
> 
> Type: Electric/Fighting
> 
> ...



Lariat should do more damage than raiga bomb 

I think


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 6, 2016)

Hebi Sasuke 

-chidori : damage 80, accuracy 100

-chidori flower : damage 70, accuracy 100. The move on second turn can flower to increase damage by 20 

-Cs2 : increases all stats for 2 turns 

-katon dragon flame : damage 60, accuracy 90 .all leaves a burn on the opponent


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 6, 2016)

Kisame. 

Type : water, ground 

attk : 160

Sp attk : 190

Def: 150

Sp def: 170

Speed: 120

Hp: 200 

Move set 

Daikodan : damage 150, accuracy : 75. This move increases by 30% if a sp attack is launched by the opponent 

Shark sword : damage 40, accuracy 100. Heals 50% of damage received 

Great water wave : damage 25, accuracy : 40% . Boost all water type jutsu 

Great water shark dance : damage 30 , accuracy : 100% , regens total HP each turn . Can only be used after great water wave is used


----------



## Rocky (Mar 6, 2016)

Alex Payne said:


> Kakashi
> 
> Electric/Dark
> 
> ...



This is broken.


----------



## Alex Payne (Mar 6, 2016)

Rocky said:


> This is broken.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 6, 2016)

Rocky said:


> This is broken.



Indeed there is a reason priority moves are low damage.


----------



## Saru (Mar 6, 2016)

Nah. Brave Bird (120 BP) + Gale Wings (Flying-type move priority) Talonflame is a thing.


----------



## Itachі (Mar 6, 2016)

i don't know anything about pokemon but erm

name: itachi

type: aloof (solo)

HP: 100
ATK: 100
DEF: 100
Sp.ATK: 200
Sp.DEF: 200
SPD: 200
Total: Solo

moves:

- badass line 

(this is the totsuka no tsurugi, any last words?)

(this jutsu's risk and weakness.. is me!)

(all of your jutsu are meaningless before these eyes)

- kunai to the eyes blitz 

- make you cry with utakata blitz

ability: solo
itachi's opponents apologise and get sealed by totsuka if they aren't itachi


----------



## Rocky (Mar 6, 2016)

Saru said:


> Nah. Brave Bird (120 BP) + Gale Wings (Flying-type move priority) Talonflame is a thing.



But Talonflame has shit typing, like base 80 something attack, and Brave Bird does recoil.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 6, 2016)

And it gets rekt by stealth rock. Not to mention Flying is hardly the most useful type for attacking.


----------



## Saru (Mar 6, 2016)

Flying is a _fantastic_ offensive type. Bird spam is a thing and wrecks teams (Mega Pinsir + Talonflame + Staraptor, GG). Fire/Flying is a meh type defensively, but offensively, it has near-perfect coverage. Kakashi probably wouldn't have access to moves like U-Turn and Swords Dance, both of which Talonflame has access to in order to provide momentum or patch up its poor Attack stat. Kakashi would also probably lack the capability to run a defensive/stallbreaker set with Leftovers + Will-o-Wisp + Roost since he's not a bird or a Fire type (although Sharingan is a thing, so IDK, his move pool could be pretty varied).


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 6, 2016)

Problem is it gets owned by Water, Electric, and Rock...all type moves that no one leaves home without. Sure its pretty good if you get that Sword Dance off but if you taken stealth rock damage you are going to die the same turn you sword danced.

Kakashi aint a Stamina type fighter or a healer..save the roost, softboiled, etc for Tsunade, Orochimaru, Sakura, ETC


----------



## Saru (Mar 6, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Problem is it gets owned by Water, Electric, and Rock...all type moves that no one leaves home without. Sure its pretty good if you get that Sword Dance off but if you taken stealth rock damage you are going to die the same turn you sword danced.




Talonflame doesn't get owned if it can wreck the opposition before they can attack. It's an offensively-minded Pokemon. As for it's weaknesses such as Stealth Rock--that's what the 5 other Pokemon are for. 




> Kakashi aint a Stamina type fighter or a healer..save the roost, softboiled, etc for Tsunade, Orochimaru, Sakura, ETC




Yeah, that's why I'm saying that AP's hypothetical Kakashimon is not necessarily superior to Talonflame. Talonflame can fulfill roles that Kakashimon can't.


----------



## LightningForce (Mar 6, 2016)

Good thread, didn't find War Arc Kakashi in it so I figured I might try it:

Kakashi (War Arc)

*Type:* Electric/Dark (I like Alex Payne’s type match so I kept it)
*Ability:* Sharingan - Raises user's accuracy and evasion by one stage when user's health is above 50%.
*Held item:* Preferably leftovers or choice band/scarf.

*Stats*
HP: 70
Attack: 130
Defense: 90
Sp. Attack: 120
Sp. Defense: 90
Speed: 100

Total: 600 (High Kage tier base total IMO)

*Moveset* (There is a lot to choose from, so I'll just list a few which are possible)

Raikiri 10/10 - User concentrates and intense amount of lightning chakra around his palm and charges at the target. May land a critical hit. Attack always goes first (has +1 priority). Type: Electric Damage: 100 (Physical) Accuracy: 80%

Raiden 10/10 - User must have performed a variation of Kage Bunshin no Jutsu in the previous turn. Connects two Raikiri into a chain charges it at the foe. Type: Electric, Damage: 120 (Special), Accuracy: 100% 

Kage Bunshin no Jutsu 10/10 - Using 25% of its maximum HP, user creates a physical doppelganger (substitute) of the user.

Raiton: Kage Bunshin no Jutsu 5/5 - Using 25% of its maximum HP, user creates a physical doppelganger (substitute) of the user. The foe is induced with paralysis after defeating it with a physical move.

Suiton: Kage Bunshin no Jutsu 15/15 - Using 10% of its maximum HP, user creates a physical doppelganger (substitute) of the user. 

Doton: Shinjū Zanshu 20/20 - User goes underground in the first turn, and attacks in the second. Type: Ground, Damage: 60 (Physical), Accuracy: 100% 

Katon: Gōkakyū no Jutsu 20/20 – User expels from his mouth a massive orb of flame. May induce a burn. Type: Fire, Damage: 60 (Special), Accuracy: 100%

Suiton: Suiryūdan no Jutsu 20/20 – User shapes a large amount of water into a giant, powerful dragon, which hits the opponent with formidable might. Typer: Water, Damage: 60 (Special). Accuracy: 100%

Kamui (Long-Range) 5/5 - Warps the foe into another dimension. Target is immediately KO’d. Accuracy: 30%

Kamui (Self-Warp) 5/5 – User warps into another dimension to avoid damage. Protects the user from all effects of moves that target it during the turn it is used, including damage.


----------



## Sadgoob (Mar 6, 2016)

Yeah, Talonflame's an awesome Pokemon that can sweep entire teams with minimal setup (if brought out at the right time.)


----------



## LightningForce (Mar 6, 2016)

Thing is, Talonflame is literally a cannon glass, it gets wrecked by anything that resists both fire and flying (so all rock), or has high defense. Basically, anything it can't OHKO.

Don't know how everyone else plays, but it's in the OU tier, and there are plenty of nice counters against it. Any rock type like Tyranitar, Tyrantrium, Aerodactyl will do. Bulky water-types like Slowbro and Gyarados too.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 6, 2016)

Saru said:


> Yeah, that's why I'm saying that AP's hypothetical Kakashimon is not necessarily superior to Talonflame. Talonflame can fulfill roles that Kakashimon can't.



If Kakashi got nasty plot, which he probably would get, then he's op. Sub, Nasty Plot, Raikiri, Water or Dark move, gg.


----------



## ImSerious (Mar 6, 2016)

Sadgoob said:


> A wild P1 Neji appears!


the nostalgia. the feeeeels


----------



## Saru (Mar 6, 2016)

LightningForce said:


> Thing is, Talonflame is literally a cannon glass, it gets wrecked by anything that resists both fire and flying (so all rock), or has high defense. Basically, anything it can't OHKO.
> 
> Don't know how everyone else plays, but it's in the OU tier, and there are plenty of nice counters against it. Any rock type like Tyranitar, Tyrantrium, Aerodactyl will do. Bulky water-types like Slowbro and Gyarados too.




Stallbreaker Talonflame is the best set anyway. At least it was a few months ago when I played PS. But its lack of power is why it has access to U-Turn to tag other members of the team in, and it's also why it has Swords Dance to help smash through walls.

+2 252+ Atk Talonflame Brave Bird vs. 252 HP / 232+ Def Slowbro: 214-253 (54.3 - 64.2%) -- guaranteed 2HKO after Stealth Rock and Leftovers recovery



Rocky said:


> If Kakashi got nasty plot, which he probably would get, then he's op. Sub, Nasty Plot, Raikiri, Water or Dark move, gg.




Yeah, it depends on the move pool. Kakashi with Substitute (which pretty much everything can learn) and that Raikiri  move alone is not necessarily better than Talonflame, though.​


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 6, 2016)

LightningForce said:


> Thing is, Talonflame is literally a cannon glass, it gets wrecked by anything that resists both fire and flying (so all rock), or has high defense. Basically, anything it can't OHKO.
> 
> Don't know how everyone else plays, but it's in the OU tier, and there are plenty of nice counters against it. Any rock type like Tyranitar, Tyrantrium, Aerodactyl will do. Bulky water-types like Slowbro and Gyarados too.



 Well, yeah, there are counters to anything, but Talonflame, when switched out properly can sweep a good portion of your opponent's team.

 Of course, this is why I use pokemon such as Rotom-Wash, so that doesn't happen.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 6, 2016)

Well Talonflame is problem is more any team likely to have at least two counters ready to go. 

Thank god this isnt Weather War Meta any more where Talonflame would be pretty darn useless. Thanks to good old Politoed.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 6, 2016)

Itachi



Special ability: Retcon: 

it contradict logic, and makes everyone fap over you for the terrible things you did. 

Moves:

1- Fake Tears: 

Fools the opponent into believing that you are good. Defense and Sp. Defense drops harshly (2 stages). 

2- False-trust. 

makes the ally and foe confused, which side is itachi in. They might hurt themselves in confusion. 

3- Splash

The user just flops and splashes around. Foes think itachi is smart and planning to do something. 
Their evasion drops drastically (3 stages) 


2- Madara


Special ability: Asspull.

The user will conveniently have a counter. For example, if the user is poisoned, he turns into a poison type
and heal himself. If he is fighting Dark-Type, he will be Fairy-Type and so on. 

Moves:

1- Plotting. 

It makes the foes retarded. Everything drops 3 stages (Attack, Sp, Attack, Defense, Sp. Defense...etc)

2- Plot-Armour

All moves are ineffective. The user will recover to full power.

3- Enslaved by will. 

The user produce a black figure to attack the opponent. However, the user faint.


The 4th moves have been deleted by Move deleters for being too OP. And no, no heart scales would do.


----------



## ImSerious (Mar 6, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Itachi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Matty (Mar 6, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Itachi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought you loved the Uchiha


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 6, 2016)

To be fair he is not wrong....

Maybe one for Naruto with Talk No Jutsu and Bro Fist No Jutsu.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 6, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Indeed there is a reason priority moves are low damage.


ExtremeSpeed and Sucker Punch says hi!

Also, most priority attacks can be used along a certain item plus a Pokemon's ability to enhance their effectivity/damage caused. 

Adamant/Brave Mamoswine + Ice Shard + Life Orb can and will rekt you.


----------



## LightningForce (Mar 6, 2016)

UchihaX28 said:


> Well, yeah, there are counters to anything, but Talonflame, when switched out properly can sweep a good portion of your opponent's team.
> 
> Of course, this is why I use pokemon such as Rotom-Wash, so that doesn't happen.



Rotom-W is also another good counter. Talonflame is just too predictable and overused IMO, to the point that almost anyone who's competitive in the OU tier can take it out pretty easily. I often carry an Intimidate + Stone Edge with me so that combo takes care of it pretty easily.

--

Last one for a while, really wanted to do one on Sasuke.

Sasuke (Six Paths Chakra + Rinnegan)

*Type:* Fire/Electric
*Ability:* Rinnegan - Receives STAB boost for all move types.

*Stats*
HP: 100
Attack: 150
Defense: 95
Sp. Attack: 130
Sp. Defense: 95
Speed: 130

Total: 700 (God Tier)

*Moveset*

Onyx Chidori 10/10 - User infuses Six Paths power into concentrated lightning into his hand and charges at the foe. Type: Electric (Physical), Damage: 120, Accuracy: 95%

Chibaku Tensei 5/5 - User creates a gravitational satellite out of the foe and crushes them under the weight of several attracted rocks. User cannot attack next turn. Type: Rock, Damage: 150 (Special), Accuracy: 100%

Amenotejikara 10/10 - User teleports behind the target to immediately attack the foe. Bypasses all of the foe's barriers and defenses (e.g. Protect, Light Screen, Barrier-like moves). Cannot use 3 times consecutively. Type: Normal (Physical), Damage: 80, Accuracy: 100%

Genjutsu: Rinnegan 5/5 - User casts a most powerful genjutsu on the target, capable of even immobilizing all tailed beasts at once. All foes are put to sleep. Accuracy: 90%


----------



## Jagger (Mar 6, 2016)

that Sasuke is on some Mega Rayquaza tier of broken.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 6, 2016)

Literally, Chibaku Tensei GG.

 You could literally spam it 5x in a row and kill your opponent with just Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 6, 2016)

Lol if you kill 5 Pokemon on the opposing team and they come back 6 to 1 that be embarrassing.

I dont know I think Mega Evolution Metagross would live.


----------



## Baroxio (Mar 7, 2016)

Jagger said:


> that Sasuke is on some Mega Rayquaza tier of broken.


That Sasuke fights an Excadrill and he better hope the thing isn't scarfed/Lum Berry'd.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 7, 2016)

Give Sasuke the Shucca berry and he will feast on Excadrill's tears.


----------



## Baroxio (Mar 7, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Give Sasuke the Shucca berry and he will feast on Excadrill's tears.


So he resists Ground for like, 1 attack. What is he going to do next aside from putting the thing asleep?

Immune to Chidori, Strongly Resists Chibaku Tensei, Resists Amenotejikara, the latter of which having somewhat low base power.


*Spoiler*: _Some Calcs_ 



252+ SpA Rotom-H Overheat vs. 0 HP / 0 SpD Excadrill: 95-112 (26.3 - 31%) -- guaranteed 4HKO

Overheat = 225 BP Rock Special Move (150 *1.5 for Rinnengan STAB) i.e. Chibaku Tensei

252+ Atk Rotom-H Hidden Power Ice vs. 0 HP / 0 Def Excadrill: 121-142 (33.5 - 39.3%) -- guaranteed 3HKO

HP Ice = 120 BP Normal Physical Move (80 * 1.5 for Rinnengan STAB) i.e. Amenotejikara

Meanwhile...

252+ Atk Mold Breaker Excadrill Earthquake vs. 252 HP / 252+ Def Rotom-H: 552-652 (136.6 - 161.3%) -- guaranteed OHKO

252+ Atk Mold Breaker Excadrill Earthquake vs. 252 HP / 252+ Def Shuca Berry Rotom-H: 276-326 (68.3 - 80.6%) -- guaranteed 2HKO

252+ Atk Mold Breaker Excadrill Rock Slide vs. 252 HP / 252+ Def Rotom-H: 138-164 (34.1 - 40.5%) -- guaranteed 3HKO

So even Rock Slide outdamages Sasuke




Before you ask, yes, I changed Rotom-H's stats to match Sasuke's. All calcs were done to maximize Sasuke's benefit, so he basically has 252 E.V.'s in every stat. I even changed his nature to maximize his offense and defense.


*Spoiler*: _More Realistically_ 




252+ Atk Mold Breaker Excadrill Earthquake vs. 0 HP / 0 Def Shuca Berry Rotom-H: 386-456 (113.1 - 133.7%) -- guaranteed OHKO




Excadrill is just a bad matchup for this Sasuke lacking in Fire moves. Any Ground/Steel type walls him. x4 weakness to Earthquake doesn't really help either.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 7, 2016)

Just run flamethrower instead of Amenotejikara.


----------



## Baroxio (Mar 7, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Just run flamethrower instead of Amenotejikara.


A much better idea, but he'll still have trouble with a Scarf'd set though.

...could probably also face problems against a mixed defensive Heatran. Heatran does carry Earth Power afterall...


----------



## Rocky (Mar 7, 2016)

If Sasuke was allowed in OU, he'd be in every team I made. Then my other five would be walls and heatran checks, lol.


----------



## Saru (Mar 7, 2016)

Baroxio said:


> A much better idea, but he'll still have trouble with a Scarf'd set though.
> 
> ...could probably also face problems against a mixed defensive Heatran. Heatran does carry Earth Power afterall...



252 Atk Life Orb Sasuke Onyx Chidori vs.  248 HP / 252 Def Heatran: 216-255 (56.1 - 66.2%) -- guaranteed 2HKO after Leftovers recovery

252 Atk Life Orb Sasuke Onyx Chidori vs. 248 HP / 0 Def Heatran: 270-320 (70.1 - 83.1%) -- guaranteed 2HKO after Leftovers recovery

Heatran gonna get wrecked.


----------



## LightningForce (Mar 7, 2016)

Jagger said:


> that Sasuke is on some Mega Rayquaza tier of broken.



I mean... Aren't God tiers supposed to be? Especially someone on Sasuke's caliber? This is VOTE2 Sasuke btw.



UchihaX28 said:


> Literally, Chibaku Tensei GG.
> 
> You could literally spam it 5x in a row and kill your opponent with just Chibaku Tensei.



Ain't it usually a GG move here in the BD? 

Though you're right, I probably made VOTE2 Sasuke too OP even by BD standards lol. Oh well 



Skaddix said:


> Lol if you kill 5 Pokemon on the opposing team and they come back 6 to 1 that be embarrassing.
> 
> I dont know I think Mega Evolution Metagross would live.



Imagine someone leads with a Swagger-Substitute Klefki, and are able to swagger you down to your last Pokemon due to some pretty crazy self-hits. Well, the last Pokemon you have is Conkeldurr, who ends up getting boosted to 4x because of Bulk-Up + 2 Swaggers, and you end up sweeping all 6 of his Pokemon with just Conkeldurr and Drain/Mach Punch. True story.



--

Baroxio already wrecking Mega-Rayquaza Sasuke with an Excadrill


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 7, 2016)

Damn that would be soul crushing of course dumbass should have a ghost type


----------



## Trojan (Mar 7, 2016)

LightningForce said:


> --
> 
> Last one for a while, really wanted to do one on Sasuke.
> 
> ...



What can your god do against a level 1 Rattata that has

1- Focus Slash
2- Endeavor

and

3- Quick Attack ? 



Jagger said:


> that Sasuke is on some Mega Rayquaza tier of broken.



I defeat Mega Rayquaza with Rattatas and Aron(s) for God sake.


----------



## LightningForce (Mar 7, 2016)

Hussain said:


> What can your god do against a level 1 Rattata that has
> 
> *1- Focus Slash*
> 2- Endeavor
> ...



 I would one-shot that fodder Pokemon in a heartbeat



> I defeat Mega Rayquaza with Rattatas and Aron(s) for God sake.



I don't think you'd really run a Rattata/Aron in your main team just for the threat of a Rayquaza, would you now?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 7, 2016)

I do sometimes if I want to troll Rayquaza. 

You can ask 

I troll his  Mega Rayquaza with Rattatas and Arons. 
I don't know if he has them saved or not tho. I think he has but I am not sure. 

I trolled him (Mega Rayquaza) with Facade as well.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 7, 2016)

They're troll suicide leads. You play 5v6 hoping that you take one of their guys down with your troll.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 7, 2016)

Rocky said:


> They're troll suicide leads. You play 5v6 hoping that you take one of their guys down with your troll.





Aron.

Ability: Sturdy
Item: Shell Bell
Level: 1

Make another Pokemon prepare sand storm

X pokemon attack Aron
He is last to his study
use Endeavor

Shell Bell heal you to max health again

sand storm takes the opponent down. 

And repeat the same shit with the rest. 
Tho if he has rock/ground/steel type pokemon then that's a problem.


----------



## Baroxio (Mar 7, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Aron.
> 
> Ability: Sturdy
> Item: Shell Bell
> ...



You realize that gen 6 weather is no longer permanent, right?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 7, 2016)

I know. But if you have a Pokemon that can produce Sand Storm and give it Smooth Rock, it will be for 8 turns. That should be enough to do the work, or at least most of it.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 7, 2016)

BTW


Rocky said:


> They're troll suicide leads. You play 5v6 hoping that you take one of their guys down with your troll.



[YOUTUBE]F63RnYPk6zs[/YOUTUBE]

Rattatas dealt with 5 legendaries and a Mega. What is your excuse now?


----------



## Baroxio (Mar 7, 2016)

Hussain said:


> BTW
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]F63RnYPk6zs[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



If the dude had just used U-Turn, he would have won.

Hoopa-Unbound has Shit Tier defenses and a x4 weakness to Bug. It even used Hyperspace Fury, so it's shitty defense dropped even more.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2016)

Baroxio said:


> If the dude had just used U-Turn, he would have won.
> 
> Hoopa-Unbound has Shit Tier defenses and a x4 weakness to Bug. It even used Hyperspace Fury, so it's shitty defense dropped even more.


Dude admitted as much in the comments. Said he just wanted to use Final Gambit because its a BAMF move. Still you have to question your life if you nearly lose/tie to a team of 6 Rattatas with an Uber Legendary Team.


----------



## Baroxio (Mar 7, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dude admitted as much in the comments. Said he just wanted to use Final Gambit because its a BAMF move. Still you have to question your life if you nearly lose/tie to a team of 6 Rattatas with an Uber Legendary Team.


This is true, but an absolute loss would have been better than a near loss/tie for a noob Legendary player.

It's like Sasuke loosing to a team of Demon Mist Chunin. 

(Somebody make a team of Demon Mist Chunin who can take out Sasuke now plz )


----------

